# Lichtstrahlen durchbrechen die Wolkendecke



## Bi Ba Butzemann (30. Juni 2007)

Moinsen. Wie die Überschrift schon aussagt versuche ich gerade einen Wolkenbruch zu erzeugen, bei dem Lichtstrahlen der hinter den Wolken stehenden Sonne durch die Wolkendecke brechen... Jmd nen Vorschlag wie ich da rangehen sollte, damit die Strahlen auch realistisch wirken


----------



## Leola13 (30. Juni 2007)

Hai,

versuchs mal hiermit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Juni 2007)

Das Tutorial ist ein guter Start. Aber denke daran, dass die Kante einer Wolke nicht vollkommen gerade abgegrenzt sondern diffus ist. Dementsprechend sollte auch der Lichstrahl an einigen Stellen etwas schwächer gestaltet werden. Ich habe dir mal fix ein Beispiel rausgesucht.

Grüße

Philip


----------

